# Looking for copasure



## Our7Wonders (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get this or is there anyone here willing to sell a couple copasure capsules?  I sent paypal funds to one of the members on here and they have apparantly skipped out on me.  After promises of putting it in the mail soon, etc. etc. - now I'm getting no response at all.  She hasn't posted on here for weeks either, so I have written it off.

I tried ordering from Jeffers - out of stock.  I ordered from ValleyVet only to get an e-mail response later that says they're out until 03/30/11.  ,

One of my girls is starting to look anemic (pale eyelids) but fecal was good.  I've treated for lice/mites.  I've been reading up and copper deficiencies can prevent proper use of iron.  Some sources have said copper can bring about an iron deficiency rather quick (if it's not due to actual blood loss). 

Makes sense.  Brittle hair, hair breaking and hair loss, and now the anemia too really has me thinking I need to bolus these two.  BUT - I can't seem to get copper anywhere.  

I've been reading up on Pat Coleby's mineral mix with copper sulfate.  While I'd like to give it a try at some point, I was a little nervous to try it just yet with so many opposed to using copper sulfate until I studied it out a little more.  But it may be my only option.  These girls are both set to be dropping babies soon - the anemia has me worried.

TIA


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 27, 2011)

PM sent...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 27, 2011)

Thats disappointing to hear that someone would bail on you like that.  Not nice...all for a few bolus's...send me you information private and I will mail you a couple of bolus's...I have a jug of em....thats just mean.  

In the meantime...I would get some redcell in her to help with the amenia. It has alot of iron in it for her blood!

Ive always thought the opposite that excess iron can bring on copper deficencies.
Iron in their water, soils etc.  The iron binds the copper so the copper is'ant getting absorbed.  Thats my understanding of it.

FYI  Liver Flukes cannot be seen in a normal fecal sample and they feed on blood and would cause anemia.  So I would not rule out worming her at all.  I would worm her with injectable invormec...give her redcell..some B vitamins...and give her some loose goat minerals.  She may not need to be bolused...he conditions could be the worm load. 

Liver Fluke can commonly go unnoticed for years in healthy goats...I would deworm her.  

Good luck!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 27, 2011)

That's unfortunate to hear about the dishonest dealings...  I have a couple extras as well but it sounds like Roll and Emmetts have you covered.


----------



## peachick (Feb 27, 2011)

Interesting.  Thanks for this info.
When I bought Buckley last year  the breeder gave me about a half a cup of copasure.  I dont make capsules out of it.  I just mix it into a handful of sticky sweet feed and they eat it up.

Since  I have one doe that is not looking so healthy lately I will give her some of this today.  Thanks for the insight!


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2011)

How awful that someone would skip out on you like that!

I too would just mail you a bolus or two...it only takes me about 1 1/2 to do my entire little herd right now and I have a whole jar.  Looks like several others already got you covered though 

Also about the iron and copper...it's my understanding that you shouldn't give at the same time because the iron will bind to the copper and it won't be absorbed properly.  But they are both needed and work in conjunction with each other...they just shouldn't be administered at the same time.  I would separate by a day at least.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I just LOVE you all!  

Sorry it took so long to reply - we had a potluck after church today and have been gone all day long.

I'm trying to give the seller the benefit of the doubt - maybe something horrible happened.  I know a few copper capsules would be the last thing on my mind.  But it's frustrating none-the-less.

I'm off to Big R right now to pick up red cell.  I'll come back on and search for dose - I know it's been posted a few times.

And my girls are due any time.  I really don't have a clue on the dates because the buck was ran with the herd at their former home - the date given me for Ariel has already come and gone - so I know it wasn't right, Jasmine's due date is supposed to be this Wednesday, we'll see.  Can I copper bolus this late in the ball game - or should I wait until they kid?  (FWIW, they were far enough along for ultrasound to confirm pregnancy on Nov 29th.)  

And are there any problems with red cell and pregnancy?  I'm guessing not - I'm always VERY anemic during pregnancy and have to take LOTS of copper throughout and for a few weeks after.  If there is any issues please let me know.

Thanks - off to the store!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 27, 2011)

I would think, since bolusing is 'slow release', you'd be okay to give them the bolus while preggo.

I would give ea. doe 1/4 oz (7.5cc roughly) of Red Cell, and then bolus them...you should have them no later than Wednesday. 

Be careful giving the red cell too often to an otherwise healthy doe, it's pretty high in iron and selenium as well as copper.  It would *probably* be okay, but why risk it?

The only time I recommend giving it often is when they're already down w/ worms so bad you might lose them anyway from the resulting anemia.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 7, 2011)

Got my package from Valley Vet today.  If figures, LOL!

Their e-mail said out until 03-31-11 and Jeffers said out indefinately.  So I panicked thinking it would be a while and my girls were needing it NOW.  In stock at both places now.

I already received a couple capsules by mail so it looks like I'm well stocked for the next decade!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

Where can I get some copasure? My buckling(7 mo.) Marly has started losing some of the brown pigmentaion in his coat, and I heard that this is a sign of copper deficiency...


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, as of today both Jeffers and Valley Vet have it.  They both showed out long term last week - but mine showed up today and sure enough, both show in stock and available.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> Well, as of today both Jeffers and Valley Vet have it.  They both showed out long term last week - but mine showed up today and sure enough, both show in stock and available.


thank you


----------

